# Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-25-6 ....... (EchoStar 10 startup WEEK 3)



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

04-25-2006,05:27:12
100 HOME MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

156 MUSIC MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

187 HMC MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

203 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

216 R&R MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

217 DRIVE MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

218 MEN'S MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

219 MALL MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

221 PREVU MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

223 HLC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

229 iSHOP MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

257 SPRKY ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

343 EACTN MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

456 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

458 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

462 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

463 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

464 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

467 ORDER MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

485 ASHOW MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

493 ULTIM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

503 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

504 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

506 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

507 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

508 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

510 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

516 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

518 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

521 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

522 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

523 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

524 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

525 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

526 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

527 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

528 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

529 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

530 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

532 PPV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

537 HERE MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

538 $1.99 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

539 ESPPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

841 TVCOL MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

842 TVCHL MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

861 ESPPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
 TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

893 BITV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

919 MUSIC MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

988 DISH6 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

999 RTLR MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

6203 KTBS MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6204 KMSS MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6603 NB1, REMOVED FROM Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7015 KTBS MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7016 KSLA MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7017 KTAL MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7018 KMSS MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7019 KSHV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7021 KLTS MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 15 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7438 WFFT MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7441 WFWA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7442 WINM MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7521 KXII MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7522 KTEN MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7655 KRGV MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7656 KGBT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7657 KVEO MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7658 KRIV MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7659 XHRIO MOVED FROM Tp 2 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7661 KMBH MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7662 KNVO MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7663 KTLM MOVED FROM Tp 5 Texas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 17 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8130 WTAE MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8131 KDKA MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8132 WPXI MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8133 WPGH MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8134 WCWB MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8135 WNPA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8136 WQED MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8137 WPCB MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8142 WQEX MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8205 KTVD MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8206 KRMA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8207 KRMT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8207 KRMT, KRMT REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8208 KCEC MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8208 KCEC, KCEC REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8209 KMAS MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8209 KMAS, KMAS REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8210 KWHD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8210 KWHD, KWHD REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8211 KBDI MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8211 KBDI, KBDI REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8212 KTFD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8212 KTFD, KTFD REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8213 KDEN MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8213 KDEN, KDEN REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8214 KPXC MOVED FROM Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8214 KPXC, KPXC REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8215 KZCO MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8270 WFTV MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8271 WKMG MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8272 WESH MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8273 WOFL MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8274 WKCF MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8275 WRBW MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8276 WMFE MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8277 WRDQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8278 WVEN MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8280 WOTF MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8281 WCEU MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8282 WBCC MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8283 WTGL MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8284 WLCB MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8285 WACX MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8286 W21AU MOVED FROM Tp 6 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8292 KATN MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8293 K13XD MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8294 KTVF MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8295 KFXF MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8297 KUAC MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8298 KJNP MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8299 ALSKA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8300 WSB MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8301 WGCL MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8302 WXIA MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8303 WAGA MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8400 WFAA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8401 KTVT MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8402 KXAS MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8403 KDFW MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8404 KDAF MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8405 KTXA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8406 KERA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8407 KDFI MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8408 KUVN MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8409 KFWD MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8410 KSTR MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8411 KXTX MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8412 KLDT MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8412 KLDT, KLDT REMOVED FROM Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8413 KMPX MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8413 KMPX, KMPX REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8414 KDTN MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8414 KDTN, KDTN REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8416 KPXD MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8416 KPXD, KPXD REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8490 WLS MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8491 WBBM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8492 WMAQ MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8493 WFLD MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8510 WEWS MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8511 WOIO MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8512 WKYC MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8513 WJW MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8514 WBNX MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8515 WUAB MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8516 WVIZ MOVED FROM Tp 2 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8520 WEAO MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8520 WEAO, WEAO REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8521 WQHS MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8521 WQHS, WQHS REMOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8554 WNAB MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8555 WUXP MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8556 WNPT MOVED FROM Tp 6 Midwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8557 WHTN MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8560 WJFB MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8561 WCTE MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 10 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8570 KSTP MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8571 WCCO MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8572 KARE MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8573 WFTC MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8574 KMWB MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8575 KMSP MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8576 KTCA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8577 KSTC MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8580 KTCI MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8583 KAWB MOVED FROM Tp 8 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 28 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8690 WFTS MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8691 WTSP MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8692 WFLA MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8693 WTVT MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8694 WTTA MOVED FROM Tp 10 South Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8695 WTOG MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8696 WEDU MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8697 WMOR MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8698 WVEA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8700 WFTT MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8701 WUSF MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8702 WCLF MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8703 WXPX MOVED FROM Tp 2 Central Florida beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 1 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8810 KOAT MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8811 KRQE MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8812 KOB MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8813 KASA MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8814 KWBQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8815 KASY MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8816 KNME MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8817 KAZQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8818 KLUZ MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8819 KTEL MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8822 KCHF MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8823 KRPV MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8824 KTFQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 New Mexico beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 31 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8880 KLTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8881 KYTX MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8882 KETK MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8883 KFXK MOVED FROM Tp 10 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8886 KERA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Texas beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8965 KFSN MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8966 KGPE MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8967 KSEE MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8968 KMPH MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8969 KFRE MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8970 KAIL MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8971 KVPT MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8972 KFTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 North California beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8973 KNSO MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8973 KNSO, KNSO REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8974 KGMC MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8974 KGMC, KGMC REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8975 KTFF MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8975 KTFF, KTFF REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8976 KNXT MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 38 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8976 KNXT, KNXT REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9065 KRDO MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9066 KKTV MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9067 KOAA MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9068 KXRM MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9071 KTSC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9072 KZCO MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 12 Spotbeam 30 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9110 WOI MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9111 KCCI MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9112 WHO MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9113 KDSM MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9114 KPWB MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9116 KDIN MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9117 KFPX MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9125 WKBW MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9126 WIVB MOVED FROM Tp 8 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9127 WGRZ MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9128 WUTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9129 WNYO MOVED FROM Tp 10 Ohio beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9131 WNED MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9132 WNLO MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9133 WNYB MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9140 KETV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9141 KMTV MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9142 WOWT MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9143 KPTM MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9144 KXVO MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9146 KDIN MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9147 KYNE MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9147 KYNE, KYNE REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9161 KDIN MOVED FROM Tp 10 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 24 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9170 KXLY MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9171 KREM MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9172 KHQ MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9173 KAYU MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9174 KSKN MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9175 KQUP MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9176 KSPS MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9177 KWSU MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9178 KCDT MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9179 KGPX MOVED FROM Tp 6 Northwest beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 40 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9230 KSFY MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9231 KELO MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9232 KDLT MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9233 KTTW MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9236 KCSD MOVED FROM Tp 2 Northern Plains beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9237 KWSD MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9237 KWSD, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9239 KSMN MOVED FROM Tp 12 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 32 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9239 KSMN, KSMN REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9378 KJUD MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9379 KTNL MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9380 KATH MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9381 KTBY MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9383 KTOO MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9384 ALSKA MOVED FROM Tp 8 Alaska beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 46 from Cheyenne for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9415 FSTV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9509 ATOOL MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9601 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9611 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9612 BTV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9681 IAD1 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9682 IAD2 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9683 IAD3 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9684 IAD4 MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9685 IAD5 MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9686 IAD6 MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9800 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9801 SPORT ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9900 D500 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9926 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9927 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9928 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9929 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9934 VOD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9940 SOON MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9941 SOON MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9983 ETC3 ADDED TO Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9998 ISG MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14001 KXRM1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14002 KRMA1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14003 KBDI2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14004 KBDI3 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14005 KABC2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14006 KABC3 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14007 KCET1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14008 KMEX2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14009 KLCS2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14010 KLCS3 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14011 KLCS4 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14012 KXLA2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14013 KVMD1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14014 KWHY1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14015 KQED1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14016 KQED2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14017 KQED3 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14018 KQED4 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14019 KQED5 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14021 KFSF1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14022 KRCB1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14023 KRCB2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14025 KCSM2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14026 KTLN1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14095 KAET1 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14096 KAET2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14097 KSAZ2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

14610 KXRM2 MOVED FROM Tp 4 Colorado beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19000 CSA MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19002 I-PPV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19004 PRIV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19006 DHOM2 MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19007 VODAP MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19016 DHOMV MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19026 WTHR3 MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19027 BLMBG MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19029 BITVV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19047 FTSY MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19048 FTSYC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19049 FTSYP MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19050 STCR MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19051 STCRV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19053 TSN MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19055 ZP2IT MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19086 LUDIV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19090 PLYJ MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19091 PLYJV MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19092 TRVA MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19093 TRVAV MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19100 SHARP MOVED FROM Tp 29 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19140 TRIGC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

19141 SBCVC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 6 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

36610 ACTVT MOVED FROM Tp 31 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

CHANGE COUNT 356


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Dallas distants back to ConUS... interesting.

14001-14610: ATSC subchannels?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> 14001-14610: ATSC subchannels?


14XXX EPG entries for OTA.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 14XXX EPG entries for OTA.


Is that a guess or are you sure there's no video?

The list is heavy on PBS, Spanish, and other services that are likely mirrors of each other and way too short to cover all the subchannels nationwide...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Need Spotbeam Numbers:

Tp 20 Sherman-Ada, OK

Tp 27 Nashville


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Is that a guess or are you sure there's no video?
> 
> The list is heavy on PBS, Spanish, and other services that are likely mirrors of each other and way too short to cover all the subchannels nationwide...


All are Psuedo channels and definitely do not have video as they are not listed in the PAT for Tp 8


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Tp 20 Sherman-Ada, OK -- spot 21 northeast TX -- on sked for tp 31 
Tp 27 Nashville -- spot 10 central KY -- on sked for tp 23

Can you see 18/20/26 or 27/29/31 in PA now?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Tp 20 Sherman-Ada, OK -- spot 21 northeast TX -- on sked for tp 31
> Tp 27 Nashville -- spot 10 central KY -- on sked for tp 23
> 
> Can you see 18/20/26 or 27/29/31 in PA now?


Thanks for the Spotbeam numbers.

I'll have to check the signals after work this evening.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow Dallas and Atlanta distant locals again?


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

JohnH said:


> 8300 WSB MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
> 8301 WGCL MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 6 at 110w
> ...


Atlanta big 4 put onto another ConUS beam... Dish considering backtracking on removing them from DNS?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

taken off my 301

TP 1-78
TP 2-105
TP 3-75
TP 4-81
TP 5-96
TP 6-90
TP 7- 0
TP 8-82
TP 9-96
TP10-72
TP11-104
TP12-45
TP13- 0
TP14-112
TP15-97
TP16-114
TP17- 0
TP18- 0
TP19-110
TP20- 0
TP21-108
TP22-111
TP23-70
TP24-107
TP25-103
TP26- 45
TP27-58
TP29-90
TP31-73


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Also, note in the report that Tp 3 is listed as EchoStar 6. This should be EchoStar 8. Someone forgot to tell the Computer it had moved.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

derwin0 said:


> Atlanta big 4 put onto another ConUS beam... Dish considering backtracking on removing them from DNS?


Perhaps the switch is not ready for "Primetime".


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Just a question....how did Dish turn Spotbeam transponiders into CONUS?

In MN, TP 2,8,10 were spotbeams and now they're Conus? I didnt know you could just turn a TP into Conus from spotbeam?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They turned off the Spotbeam Tps and turned on the ConUS Tps which had been there, but not used.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW!!! This has to be one of the biggest uplink changes I've seen in awhile. A LOT of interactive apps uplinked, including Dish Home 2?!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> WOW!!! This has to be one of the biggest uplink changes I've seen in awhile. A LOT of interactive apps uplinked, including Dish Home 2?!


I don't think any of them are new. They just moved.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> They turned off the Spotbeam Tps and turned on the ConUS Tps which had been there, but not used.


oh, OK


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Hopefully they keep DALLAS on the Conus for DNS...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> I don't think any of them are new. They just moved.


Technically speaking, they are new uplinks, as they are newly being uplinked to E10 from E8 or from E6 to E8, but I get your point, nothing moved from 110...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Q: Is there anything left on E6 or is it now an in orbit spare, which will sit at 110 for a bit?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Analysis of that sort will take some time and reports from the fringe.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> Technically speaking, they are new uplinks, as they are newly being uplinked to E10 from E8 or from E6 to E8, but I get your point, nothing moved from 110...


They are not new channels.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> They are not new channels


right...hehe


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice, I am pretty sure Echo 6 is shutdown now. I dont think based on signal levels it's now in use... ! Woo hoo!!!! ;0 (I live on the Fringe)

-Doggfather


----------



## I'm Kurt (Feb 12, 2006)

Doggfather said:


> Nice, I am pretty sure Echo 6 is shutdown now. I dont think based on signal levels it's now in use... ! Woo hoo!!!! ;0 (I live on the Fringe)
> 
> -Doggfather


Yes.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doggfather said:


> Nice, I am pretty sure Echo 6 is shutdown now.


I would hope not. There were 12 channels moved to E6 TP3 CONUS:

HMC, iSHOP, EACTN, ULTIM
WSB, WGCL, WXIA, WAGA
WLS, WBBM, WMAQ, WFLD

As was pointed out by Derwin0, the middle group of these are the big Atlanta stations.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

and the third group is the Chicago 4, interesting...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

And you missed the followup note about Tp 3 being on EchoStar 8.


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank You As Always For Keeping Us Informed With These Updates .


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

So what happens with the channels that move to a different transponder or sat reciever wise? (do the moving channels go "Off Air" or something?)


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

music_beans said:


> So what happens with the channels that move to a different transponder or sat reciever wise? (do the moving channels go "Off Air" or something?)


Temporarily they do. Depending on the switch. If it's just a transponder change it's a matter of a minute or so. If they're changing uplink centers the "off air" is a tad longer while they do the switch.

Sam


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

So is this the basic summary...

TP 27,29,31 went into spots on E10 (I guess FCC gave approval)

What was on

TP 27 went to TP 6
TP 29 went to TP 8
TP 31 went to TP 10

A dozen or so channels went to TP 2

The spot beam locals that were on TP 2,6,8,10 have been moved to new spots and TPs

Several second dish locals on 61.5 and 148 moved to E10

E6 is no longer providing channel service


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Q: Is there anything left on E6 or is it now an in orbit spare, which will sit at 110 for a bit?


E* has permission to move it slightly outside the "slot" at 110° and leave it there for the next six months as a spare.


BFG said:


> TP 27,29,31 went into spots on E10 (I guess FCC gave approval)


Apparently so, and good to see (although nothing on the FCC website yet).

http://svartifoss2.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I live just northwest of Topeka, KS and I've had WAGA (FOX 5) Atlanta for at least 2 years now as a distant network so I don't think they were ever a non-conus beam. I also get WDAF (FOX 4) Kansas City as a distant from Kansas City as well as the KTMJ (FOX 43) Topeka low-power as my local (which sucks as a FOX affiliate)


----------



## wrate (May 7, 2002)

So will Dish now have 15 transponders (adding up what is at 119W and 110W) devoted to spot beams? Or will they end up moving all locals from 119W spot beams to 110W EchoX spot beams, and if so, is it possible that some or all unused transponders @119W will become CONUS again?


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update John! So where does this leave us on the moves? Are all previously scheduled moves completed now?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

digiblur said:


> Thanks for the update John! So where does this leave us on the moves? Are all previously scheduled moves completed now?


And if they are done, will they start with the HD Locals upload..?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

It looks like there is little left on the E*6 bird. A few Sports channels and some PPV.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

For those interested in a free second dish for 148 or 61.5 in split local markets (If they don't drag their feet long enough for them to say you don't need it any more), the only remaining split local markets are

61.5°

Boston, Chicago, Greenville SC, New York, Philadelphia, St. Louis and Washington DC.

148°

Houston, Los Angeles, Sacramento, Salt Lake City, San Francisco, Seattle and Tulsa.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> It looks like there is little left on the E*6 bird. A few Sports channels and some PPV.


Very little. TT&C is still working but all the E* video transponders at 110° should be coming from E8 and E10.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> Very little. TT&C is still working but all the E* video transponders at 110° should be coming from E8 and E10.


off of what TP?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> For those interested in a free second dish for 148 or 61.5 in split local markets (If they don't drag their feet long enough for them to say you don't need it any more), the only remaining split local markets are
> 
> 61.5°
> 
> ...


If you live in Greenville SC, you will not get a second dish, instead you will receive a free Dish 1000 upgrade.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

socceteer said:


> And if they are done, will they start with the HD Locals upload..?


Not quite done yet. Still have to resolve the split locals first. Then they can either move the rest of the Superdish Locals, add new HD Locals, or finish off the last of the SD Locals not yet carried.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> For those interested in a free second dish for 148 or 61.5 in split local markets (If they don't drag their feet long enough for them to say you don't need it any more), the only remaining split local markets are
> 
> 61.5°
> 
> ...


When will DC be merged into one? As of yesterday they were not.


----------



## Bob TeaTow (Aug 29, 2002)

If you are in one of the remaining split local areas, as I am in NY. And you don't have a "wing" dish installed and you go into the Guide and look at "All Subscribed" you will find some locals listed, like WLIW/21. When you select the channel you'll get a single still frame that says something like "coming soon" ... Been that way for a couple of months that I know about... I suspect that is the sitch in DC also.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

I dont *believe* there is anything coming from E6 James? What do you think is coming off it out of interest?

-Doggfather


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Doggfather said:


> I dont *believe* there is anything coming from E6 James? What do you think is coming off it out of interest?


I agree with you ... E6 isn't sending television. E8 and E10 have taken over.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

What About Locals that are on 119 spots. Are they going to move them to 110 also?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kf4omc said:


> What About Locals that are on 119 spots. Are they going to move them to 110 also?


Some have already moved. There could be a few left to move next week. The freed up spotbeam space at 119° will be used for other markets (moving from 105° or 121°). Possibly even a new market or two.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

kf4omc said:


> What About Locals that are on 119 spots. Are they going to move them to 110 also?


They tried to move Harrisburg, but that got squashed when it turned out parts of the market couldn't get the spot adequetly.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> Some have already moved. There could be a few left to move next week. The freed up spotbeam space at 119° will be used for other markets (moving from 105° or 121°). Possibly even a new market or two.


Any idea why that one-half of Fort Wayne didn't work on 110 and went to 119?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> I agree with you ... E6 isn't sending television. E8 and E10 have taken over.


I know we've accounted for TP 27,29,31 moving to E10.

John said 3 moved to E8

but what about 13,22,24

are those assumed invsibile satellite moves as well...

Tony still has some references to E*6 on the chart but I guess that's just oversight at this point...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have not confirmed that these transponders have moved to E*8. I am not saying tha that they haven't. I am just not sure. If you noticed when tp 3 moved from one satellite to another, all the channels on that tp were swapped out.

Tony


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Some have already moved. There could be a few left to move next week. The freed up spotbeam space at 119° will be used for other markets (moving from 105° or 121°). Possibly even a new market or two.


I was just wondering. I am here in the miami DMA and I know that all my locals are on a spot beam T1. Was just wondering if they were going to move those to 110 or leave them all on the 119 spotbeam??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I have not confirmed that these transponders have moved to E*8.


It is possible that our only confirmation will be the TLEs for E6 when it moves to 110.3° (IIRC). E* did seek and receive permission to move the bird.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Judging from the signal strengths on this side of the fringe  E8 has taken over all conus tps. 

BTW: Tps. 4 and 25 are active spotbeams in Hawaii, Tp. 25 is white hot (125) Tp. 4 come in at 100. (30" dish)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well technically isn't every TP spotted into hawai.

You can think of the conus beam as a spot for us and hawaii a spot for them


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, that how one on the fringe can determine whether is E6 or E8. E6 doesn't actually use a "spotbeam" to serve Hawaii(and Alaska), it uses a lobe off of the main conus beam(just repeaked over HI/AK). E8 uses a dedicated "spot beam" for Hawaii(and Alaska), but in the case of conus transponders are hardwired to them and use the resources off the conus beam to power them(lower signal strength).

In the cases of Tp4 and 25, these are identical to the "spotbeams" used for LIL on the mainland, ie. independent.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i think Fargo, ND locals are now at 110 .. spot tp 23...

channels 7412 - 7420 .. (in FTA tables anyhow (if this is correct terminology) .. NOT in Dish's receivers tables yet i think)

Correct John?  .. or am i wrong?


----
and what is this ch 6628 on tp 23 of 110 as well? ... it's in the tables i think...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

470 SPORT, SPORT REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9902 TEST ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w. Currently a mirror of D500 and FTA Clear.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> i think Fargo, ND locals are now at 110 .. spot tp 23...
> 
> channels 7412 - 7420 .. (in FTA tables anyhow (if this is correct terminology) .. NOT in Dish's receivers tables yet i think)
> 
> ...


7412-7415, 7418 and 7420 may be moving tonight.

6628 is a test channel for the uplink.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmm.. pretty sure though those 7412-7420 Fargo's .. are lurking at 110 somewhere at tp 23.. be they in tables or not....

if have good signal on spot tp 23 and scan any FTA receivers.. they should show up at the scan...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> hmm.. pretty sure though those 7412-7420 Fargo's .. are lurking at 110 somewhere at tp 23.. be they in tables or not....


TPs don't always match what is pointed to from the tables. Sometimes E* will uplink something in advance of a move and not put it in the service tables. Sometimes something is added to the service tables that isn't actually on the transponder. As long as the channel is in engineering (not for mere mortals) it doesn't cause a problem for customers.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> hmm.. pretty sure though those 7412-7420 Fargo's .. are lurking at 110 somewhere at tp 23.. be they in tables or not....
> 
> if have good signal on spot tp 23 and scan any FTA receivers.. they should show up at the scan...


Yeah, but one has to be receiving Spotbeam 32 in order to scan them.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

spotbeam tp 23 you mean?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tp 23 on Spotbeam 32.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ooh.. sorry 

I guess i am getting Spotbeam 32 then ... i see...

btw - as someone else posted in "110's tps reading" thread, "25 - 98 (spot) not locking" .. same thing here.. getting pretty strong signal on that spot tp 25 .. but Not locking... 
Why is that like that??


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Charles Oliva said:


> Judging from the signal strengths on this side of the fringe  E8 has taken over all conus tps.
> 
> BTW: Tps. 4 and 25 are active spotbeams in Hawaii, Tp. 25 is white hot (125) Tp. 4 come in at 100. (30" dish)


Does that mean all the other spot tps are dark in HI?

Based on John's uplink reports plus signal readings in this thread, all E10 uplink channels are in use except possibly channel 5. This means the only tps that could possibly be on E6 without an uplink conflict would 1, 5, and 8.

See summary of E10 spot status in this post.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are two active uplinks on TP5 to E10 -
25s8 from Richmond (Mt Jackson) for Burlington, VT-NY
25s25 from San Antonio (New Braunfels) for Oklahoma City, OK

Prior to E10, E8 used TP5 for two uplinks, one Conus and the other for a spot. I don't see why E* would move a transponder from E8 to E6.

The only TP uplink channels that are not used on E10 (at this point) are:
TP1, TP8 and TP18. The rest have at least one uplink in place (if all the scheduled moves have been done) from one of the uplink centers. TP18 is used for spots, so we're back to TP1 and TP8.

Again, the question of why E* would move transponders TO E6 comes up. Especially when they have the STA in hand to get E6 out of the slot.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Expecting activity soon. Channels on Tp 3 and Tp 19 are listed as "Off Air".


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

System channel count just went down by about 32:

04-27-2006,03:13:04
148 ESPNU MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

157 IMF MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

187 HMC MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

194 DHOME MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

224 SAH MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

227 JTV MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

229 iSHOP MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

264 LIME MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

341 ENCRW MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

343 EACTN MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

488 TCLIP MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

493 ULTIM MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

494 TCLIP MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

843 HITN MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

855 FSESP MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

859 CNNES MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

870 HTV MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

883 LIME MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

6299 WGCB MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7380 WTNH MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7381 WFSB MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7382 WVIT MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7383 WTIC MOVED FROM Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7384 WTXX MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7385 WCTX MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7386 WEDH MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7387 WUVN MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7466 WTAJ MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7467 WJAC MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7468 WWCP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

7901 WTHI MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7902 WTWO MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7903 WFXW MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7905 WUSI MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7906 WVUT MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8015 KBEH MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8019 KHIZ MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8021 KVMD MOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8077 WNVC MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8080 WFDC MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8081 WHUT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8082 WVPY MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8084 WNVT MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8085 WJAL MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8106 WNET MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8107 WLNY MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8108 WXTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8109 WNJU MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8110 WFTY MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8112 WLIW MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8113 WNJB MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8114 WNYE MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8115 WMBC MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8116 WRNN MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8166 WGTW MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8182 WYFF MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8183 WHNS MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8184 WBSC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8185 WASV MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8186 WNTV MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8186 WNTV, WNTV REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8190 WUNC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8192 WGGS MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8192 WGGS, WGGS REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8228 KDTV MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8229 KSTS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8229 KSTS, KSTS REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8230 KFSF MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8231 KTNC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8231 KTNC, KTNC REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8232 KMTP MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8232 KMTP, KMTP REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8233 KRCB MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8233 KRCB, KRCB REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8234 KTEH MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8234 KTEH, KTEH REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8235 KCSM MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8235 KCSM, KCSM REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8236 KTLN MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8236 KTLN, KTLN REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8237 KTSF MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8237 KTSF, KTSF REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8239 KFTY MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8239 KFTY, KFTY REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8240 KRON MOVED FROM Tp 7 North California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8300 WSB MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8301 WGCL MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8302 WXIA MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8303 WAGA MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8490 WLS MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8491 WBBM MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8492 WMAQ MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8493 WFLD MOVED FROM Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8494 WGN9 MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8495 WPWR MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8496 WTTW MOVED FROM Tp 7 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8497 WCIU MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8498 WGBO MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8498 WGBO, WGBO REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8499 WSNS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8499 WSNS, WSNS REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8500 WXFT MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8500 WXFT, WXFT REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8501 WYCC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8501 WYCC, WYCC REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8502 WYIN MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8502 WYIN, WYIN REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8503 WJYS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8503 WJYS, WJYS REMOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8504 WOCK MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8590 KDNL MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8591 KMOV MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8592 KSDK MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8593 KTVI MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8594 KPLR MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8596 KETC MOVED FROM Tp 5 Midwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8597 KNLC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8600 WPXS MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8601 WRBU MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 19 from Monee for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8621 KBCB MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 3 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8622 KWDK MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 3 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8623 KHCV MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 3 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8624 KWOG MOVED FROM Tp 2 ConUS beam on EchoStar 2 at 148w
TO Tp 3 Northwest beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8641 KTNC MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 1 at 148w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 43 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8641 KTNC, KTNC REMOVED FROM Tp 21 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

8662 WUNC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8750 WTVD MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8751 WRAL MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8752 WNCN MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8753 WRAZ MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8754 WLFL MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8755 WRDC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8756 WUNC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 5 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8757 WUVC MOVED FROM Tp 7 Carolinas beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 29 Spotbeam 2 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8770 WCVB MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8771 WBZ MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8772 WHDH MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8773 WFXT MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8774 WLVI MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8776 WGBH MOVED FROM Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8777 WZMY MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8778 WUNI MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8779 WNEU MOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8780 WUTF MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8781 WENH MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8782 WGBX MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8783 WYDN MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8784 WMUR MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 26 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8785 WWDP MOVED FROM Tp 13 ConUS beam on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8790 KGTV MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8791 KFMB MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8792 KNSD MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
 TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8793 XETV MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8796 KPBS MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8797 KUSI MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

8798 KZSD MOVED FROM Tp 3 South California beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 27 Spotbeam 39 from Spokane for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9015 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9017 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9018 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9020 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9021 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9022 WGCB MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9401 HITN MOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9812 XKGTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9813 XKFMB, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9814 XKNSD, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9815 XXETV, REMOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9816 XWCVB, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9817 XWBZ, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9818 XWHDH, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9819 XWFXT, REMOVED FROM Tp 1s13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9832 XKDNL, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9833 XKMOV, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9834 XKSDK, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9835 XKTVI, REMOVED FROM Tp 5s11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9840 XWTVD, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9843 XWRAZ, REMOVED FROM Tp 7s14 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

CHANGE COUNT 178


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cool ... paving the way to repopulate those 119° beams with some SuperDish content.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

mmm.. - No Fargo, i see, ... among latest activity .....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like the One-Dish thingy may have been accomplished in the East. Quick check shows no SD Locals at 61.5


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

All of New York City and Los Angeles are now on 119 or 110.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

> 6299 WGCB MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> TO Tp 18 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


hmm... only 1 Harrisburg channel from the market was moved to 110. And it's the religious one. I wonder if it's a test to see if the market can get TP 18 on Spot 4. Course they picked the channel in Southern York county which the signal is the weakest. 
I'll have to check my reading for TP 18 when I get home.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I get 91 here compared to 81 for Tp 4.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

derwin0 said:


> hmm... only 1 Harrisburg channel from the market was moved to 110. And it's the religious one. I wonder if it's a test to see if the market can get TP 18 on Spot 4. Course they picked the channel in Southern York county which the signal is the weakest.
> I'll have to check my reading for TP 18 when I get home.


Huh?



JohnH said:


> 9015 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> 
> 9016 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> ...


Looks like Harrisburg to me... back on tp 4, no less


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> There are two active uplinks on TP5 to E10 -
> 25s8 from Richmond (Mt Jackson) for Burlington, VT-NY
> 25s25 from San Antonio (New Braunfels) for Oklahoma City, OK


At this point, I've seen no confirmation that either of those beams are lit.


> Prior to E10, E8 used TP5 for two uplinks, one Conus and the other for a spot. I don't see why E* would move a transponder from E8 to E6.


I agree&#8230; I was just stating the possibilities.



> The only TP uplink channels that are not used on E10 (at this point) are:
> TP1, TP8 and TP18. The rest have at least one uplink in place (if all the scheduled moves have been done) from one of the uplink centers. TP18 is used for spots, so we're back to TP1 and TP8.


But they haven't all been done. That was the point of my status update in the other thread.

Burlington is still on E7, afaik. 
OK City has not moved yet.

Tp 18 uplinks are in service, however, for Bristol from Mt Jackson, Indianapolis from Monee, Little Rock from New Braunfels, and signals have been reported in AZ (Gilbert) and Northern CA (Spokane), so 18 is definitely out.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Oklahoma City was reported FTA somewhere.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Status after last night's moves:

No locals left on 61.5

148/119 splits remaining: Houston, Tulsa, Oklahoma City

Scheduled moves to E10 pending:
Apr 10: Mobile APT (probably to be mirrored from Birmingham/Huntsville)
Apr 11: Houston
Apr 13: OK City
Apr 17: Salt Lake
Apr 17: Honolulu (may not happen due to heavy D300 usage)
Apr 17: San Antonio HD (probably delayed until SD stuff is done)
Apr 19: Chico-Redding, CA
May 05: Tulsa, Kansas City, Portland OR, Birmingham, Huntsville

SuperDISH moves to be done by May 5:
Albany NY
Champaign IL 
Chattanooga TN
Columbia/Jefferson City MO
Columbia SC
Davenport IA
El Paso TX
Fargo ND
Florence/Myrtle Beach SC (NBC and NC PTV only) 
Ft. Smith AR
Greensboro/Winston-Salem NC
Greenville/New Bern NC
Lincoln NE
Meridian MS
Milwaukee WI (PBS only)
Missoula MT
Mobile AL (AL PTV only)
Monroe LA
Montgomery AL 
Norfolk VA
Peoria IL
Portland ME
Quincy IL
Rochester NY
Rockford IL
Savannah GA
Scranton/Wilkes Barre PA
South Bend IN
Syracuse NY
Topeka KS
Wichita KS
Youngstown OH

Harrisburg, PA may be messed up again. Franklin County mirrors were not listed as moved from 119tp3northeast, but 11 DC and Hartford channels were moved there, so Harrisburg can’t possibly fit there, too.


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

Now that WMUR - Manchester, NH is on 110, any idea on when NH residents out of the Burlington DMA will be able to receive WMUR? 
Thanks!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Harrisburg, PA may be messed up again. Franklin County mirrors were not listed as moved from 119tp3northeast, but 11 DC and Hartford channels were moved there, so Harrisburg can't possibly fit there, too..


Someone at DBSForums is reporting some problems associated with this.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

joblo said:


> Huh?
> 
> Looks like Harrisburg to me... back on tp 4, no less


Missed those, I had been glancing at the ones shown in the SV range.

I hope TP 4 is stronger than te last aborted move, as I will complain about rain fade if I get it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

joblo, thanks for the summary!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> Looks like the One-Dish thingy may have been accomplished in the East. Quick check shows no SD Locals at 61.5


Which means that there is now a lot of free room available for new uplinks, such as some new eastern DMA's or int'l stations!?!?!?!... I think they should finish SD locals first...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, here is the fix:

6293 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6294 WHP MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6295 WGAL MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6296 WPMT MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6297 WLYH MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

6298 WITF MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

joblo said:


> Burlington is still on E7, afaik.


Correction: Burlington is on E10 tp4s4, along with Harrisburg.

Burlington was supposed to go to t25s8, but signal problems were reported in southern VT. Can anyone in northern New England confirm whether or not t25 is lit there?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7964 KBMY ABC for Bismarck, ND is available.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Is or has Dish emptied any spotbeam TP frequencies on E-7 at 119 W??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

47 - Tp 7 North California empty

59 - Tp 9 Mexico City status unknown.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hope they do not forget to turn on the Starz freebie at 6 AM.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Starz freebie is on now.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnH said:


> 47 - Tp 7 North California empty


If you're going, to san francisco, be sure to wear some flowers for the HD cameras 

just a little kidding around


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess you want the flowers in your hair.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, would also be nice if anyone was able to give reception reports or scan for anything that may or may not be lit up on the Mexico and Cuba spotbeams... You never know what Dish may or may not be doing...


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am now getting the DC channels that used to require a 2nd dish. I noticed though that on channel 68, which is supposed to WJAL, that a channel 13 PBS channel from Newark NJ is on. What's up with that? Did DISH put the wrong channel on or am I now getting this channel from Newark?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> System channel count just went down by about 32...


Oh no! - Tony's chart is getting smaller and smaller lately


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

joblo said:


> E10 spot status after moves attached.


I'm a little confused about this SS - can you explain what the numbers & state abbreviation mean in each column/row. (use the s19 row for example, since that's what I'm interested in  )

Also, like for example on spot 11, I see a couple entries for IL on the last columns - what does that mean?

Obviously, from the other post, I can see that Chicago locals (except the big 4) are on x-ponder 31 & St.Louis is on 29 - I assume that x-ponder 27 is not lit up yet. (maybe it's for Champaign?)


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 7964 KBMY ABC for Bismarck, ND is available.


well they're getting there. Now they have 2 nets + PBS (the rest have a retrans disagreement)


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

dishrich said:


> I'm a little confused about this SS - can you explain what the numbers & state abbreviation mean in each column/row. (use the s19 row for example, since that's what I'm interested in  )


The chart basically contains uplink information, because there's been a discussion here about uplinks, and so I wanted a visual representation of how the various uplink sites and channels were being used. I'm thinking about adding info to indicate channel usage and/or remaining capacity, plus including the E7 spots, but I haven't had time to do that yet.

For now, the state abbrev is the state where the uplink is from for that spot and transponder, and the number is the uplink channel. The four italicized red numbers indicate where beam numbers in the Echo 10 uplink schedule deviated from the standard numbering algorithm. The bold uplink sites indicate tps that were listed on that schedule.

Numbers across the top are the familiar downlink transponders, and the beam number and target from FCC/ITU filings are on the left side. (Hopefully that part is obvious. )

Note that tp 26 is listed after tp 20 and before the odd tps because there seem to be obvious groupings on many spots as follows: 4&12, 18&20&26, 23&25, 27&29&31. Those groupings were really what I was interested in when I first made the spreadsheet. The idea to add uplink info and usage status came later.

Colors indicate usage status as follows: green indicates tps currently with local stations in service, yellow indicates no locals in service yet but apparently lit based on signal reports, dark blue is for those that are probably still dark.

Then there are some totals for various categories at the bottom.

The whole thing was never really meant for publication, but then I figured some folks might be interested in it as a progress report, so&#8230; hope that clears it up a little&#8230;

Btw, you can help clarify the status of the remaining spots by posting a complete set of signal reading in this thread.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Well, here is the fix:
> 
> 6293 WHTM MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> TO Tp 4 Spotbeam 4 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
> ...


Any reports yet on whether there are new riots in Harrisburg? 

Seriously, Spot 4 TP 4 is still floating around non-usable (right around 40) here in New Jersey, and from the maps I wouldn't expect the signal is much stonger in south-central PA. Have they really stuck Harrisburg subs with signals that low, did they do something else to get harrisburg and area a decent signal from Spot 4?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Why did they move the extra DC channels to 119/3? That's still not all from the same location unless they plan to move them again to the 110.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Why did they move the extra DC channels to 119/3? That's still not all from the same location unless they plan to move them again to the 110.


So? They don't all have to be on 110. With all DC locals available on 110 and 119, DISH has complied with the one-dish locals rule.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Ture. But, how have they done the other locals? I haven't checked to see there are more that are split across both slots. They may continue to shuffle stuff around as they fine tune the system. Now that the 61.5 has been freed up, there may be more Digital/HD locals for the east coast coming.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

joblo said:


> Does that mean all the other spot tps are dark in HI?


Tonight Tp4 and 23 are active spotbeams, all others dark(Tp23 also white hot-125)


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

jrbdmb said:


> Any reports yet on whether there are new riots in Harrisburg?
> 
> Seriously, Spot 4 TP 4 is still floating around non-usable (right around 40) here in New Jersey, and from the maps I wouldn't expect the signal is much stonger in south-central PA. Have they really stuck Harrisburg subs with signals that low, did they do something else to get harrisburg and area a decent signal from Spot 4?


58 in Southern York county 
TP18 is about 10 pts. higher though, so the one tiny religious station has better placements than the others.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

chaddux said:


> So? They don't all have to be on 110. With all DC locals available on 110 and 119, DISH has complied with the one-dish locals rule.


Not on one dish if you only have a Dish300 pointed to 110. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think DC is the only locals market where not all the locals are on one satellite orbit slot. I noticed this the other day but I thought maybe it was a temporary move to 119. We'll see if they move it to E10 eventually though.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Not on one dish if you only have a Dish300 pointed to 110. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think DC is the only locals market where not all the locals are on one satellite orbit slot. I noticed this the other day but I thought maybe it was a temporary move to 119. We'll see if they move it to E10 eventually though.


E* will upgrade customers to one dish in order to comply, if the customer doesn't want to do that, E* is not responsible for that. By the way, NY dma is now split on 119 and 110 since yesterday, before that they were split on 119 and 61.5.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

derwin0 said:


> 58 in Southern York county
> TP18 is about 10 pts. higher though, so the one tiny religious station has better placements than the others.


Wow ... I'm surprised that Dish isn't getting complaints from everyone in that DMA who's dish is not pointed perfectly. Not to mention all the calls they will get when the first mild rainstorm knocks out the signal to half of the subs.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

As I've said elsewhere, you really can't predict rain fade margin if your signal is interference limited. Tp4 Harrisburg may indeed fade out in light rain, but then again it might surprise you. Have to wait and see....


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> Wow ... I'm surprised that Dish isn't getting complaints from everyone in that DMA who's dish is pointed perfectly.


Most "regular" customers probably don't look at transponder signal levels like those of us on this board do. But be sure the first time we get a thunderstorm through the area, people who normally don't get rain fade may be surprised by what happens.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, either the "regular" customers will be surprised or the people on this board will be surprised. I think it's an even money bet which it will be...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Not on one dish if you only have a Dish300 pointed to 110. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think DC is the only locals market where not all the locals are on one satellite orbit slot. I noticed this the other day but I thought maybe it was a temporary move to 119. We'll see if they move it to E10 eventually though.


There are quite a few split locals out there. Dish has been requiring Dish 500 for local activation for quite some time so it is fine to do this. Here is what I find with a quick scan of the locals that have moved

Santa Barbara (PBS National)
Bakersfield (PBS National)
Hartford (Big 4 at 110° / WB, UPN, PBS, Univ. 119°)
Fort Wayne (ABC, CBS, NBC at 110° / Fox, PBS, Ind at 119°)
Johnstown/Altoona (ABC, PBS, Ind at 119° / CBS NBC and Fox at 110°)
Sherman/Ada (PBS National)
Albany, GA (GPT/PBS at 119° / NBC & Fox at 110°)
Augusta, GA (GPT/PBS at 119°)
Macon, GA (GPT/PBS at 119°)
Washington DC (Split 119/110)
New York (8 channels at 119° / 8 channels at 110°)
Denver (WB2 at 119°)
Atlanta GA (GPT at 119°)
Raleigh, NC (PBS at 119°)
Boston (WSBK at 119°)
San Diego (WB at 119°)
Jacsonville (GPT at 119°)
Colorado Springs (WB2 at 119°)

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

7466 WTAJ MOVED FROM Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7467 WJAC MOVED FROM Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w

7468 WWCP MOVED FROM Tp 29 Spotbeam 9 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder why Johnstown/Altoona is jumping around. Maybe clearing space to try something with Harrisburg... Though going by the maps, I doubt that Spot 9 would reach all of the Harrisburg DMA. Who knows....


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

I see that the the albany locals from 121 sat scheduled for may 5th to move to 110 have been turned on as of today on TP 18 spot 4 ( I think ) 7105-7112 . 

Dont know if this is the new home for these or a temporary test , but guess we will find out .


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> There are quite a few split locals out there. Dish has been requiring Dish 500 for local activation for quite some time so it is fine to do this. Here is what I find with a quick scan of the locals that have moved
> 
> Santa Barbara (PBS National)
> Bakersfield (PBS National)
> Sherman/Ada (PBS National)


PBS National isn't technically a local, is it?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> PBS National isn't technically a local, is it?


Just like USA Network, isn't realy a network.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

bandit13 said:


> I see that the the albany locals from 121 sat scheduled for may 5th to move to 110 have been turned on as of today on TP 18 spot 4 ( I think ) 7105-7112 .
> 
> Dont know if this is the new home for these or a temporary test , but guess we will find out .


Kinda the same what i said about SuperDISH Fargo's locals (somewhere earlier in the thread) ...

on 110 .. but not in the tables yet.. ( or whatever you call that.. TLEs maybe .. or something  )

Right John?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TLEs ae elemants which describe the position of a satellite and have nothing to do with channels or system tables(NIT, SDT and EIT). The channels are likely in the PMT of the transponder they are on.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

OK .. so if i got it correctly ( which more likely i forget soon anyhow  ) :

Those channels are NOT in system tables (NIT, SDT and EIT) ... ( and that fact has NOTHING to do with TLEs, which describe the position of satellite)

Those channels are more likely in the PMT of the TP they are on!

I think i described it correctly now...


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

harsh said:


> PBS National isn't technically a local, is it?


for those markets that don't have a PBS in the market, they get the Nat'l PBS feed as part of the locals


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

And the National PBS feed I believe is on a 24 hour delay, except for certain shows that are dependent on the feed being live....


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

if its the same as the C-Band feed, its the same day as other PBS stations


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Tony,

The PBS natoional feed on DirecTV and Dish are not the PBSx on C-Band. It is the PBSxd (for delayed). This is a special feed specifically for the DBS systems. The prime time programming is delayed 24 hours witht he exception of Fridays and I think Sundays.
See http://www.pbs.org/tvschedules/satellite.html?

Harsh,

Though PBS National is not truly an "local channel" it is part of the local package in that market. Withoug a multi-slot dish, you would not be able to get ALL the channels in the local packages in these markets. That is why I count them.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

237 WNET MOVED FROM Tp 3 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 1 Northeast beam on EchoStar 7 at 119w


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

All of the Cleveland locals have been moved to E* 10. Two of the locals were on E* 3 at 61.5 and were reading about 110 or so. The other Cleveland locals were on the Ohio spotbeam on E* 8 and were "pegging" at 125. Now all the locals are on E* 10 Mount Jackson spotbeam #9 and are only in the 80 to 83 range. Maybe the signal strength will come up as E* 10 is fine tuned, maybe not. Sam


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Anybody else notice that 237 wnet was actually WJAL out of Hagerstown all day saturday?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I was wondering why 237 didn't move with 8106. So the reason is that Dish goofed up. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> Anybody else notice that 237 wnet was actually WJAL out of Hagerstown all day saturday?


Somebody else mentioned they were getting WNET in the DC area; must've done a flippity-floppity


----------

